# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [ShaunY] Courte prsentation

## ShaunY

Bonjour, je me prsente mon nom est Shaun.
C'est la premire fois que je rejoint un forum de dveloppement qui est ouvert sur tout les formes de dveloppement telle que le C/C++, VB...
Bref Je suis un touche a tous sans aucune notion de base.
Je suis un codeur (X)HTML/Css/JQuery d'exprience sans aucun doute tous ce que je fais est valide a 100% je travail sous Kubuntu et Window XP, mon ordinateur est dual boot.
Je suis un petit gamer mais ayant un ordinateur de 1850 sa ne me permet pas de jouer a grand chose qui sort ces temps ci.  ::mouarf:: 
J'ose esprer que cette petite prsentation vous feras plaisir.

----------


## YannPeniguel

```
tous ce que je fais est valide a 100%
```

W3C?  ::mrgreen::

----------

